# The Perks of Being A Wallflower



## LostCause (May 4, 2005)

Has anyone read this book?  It is written in the form of letters to an anonymous recipient by a High School freshman named Charlie.  He discovers "drugs, sex, and the Rocky Horror Picture Show" to qoute the back of the book.  Newsday said it ranks among Catcher in the Rye and A Seperate Peace.  Anyone read it?


----------



## Spinnaker (May 12, 2005)

Man, I didn't think anyone had read this book other than me!

I absolutely loved it. I bought it about 3 weeks ago and I finished it in three nights I was soo hooked! Love the poem in it.


----------



## Kay (Jun 8, 2005)

oh yes, I've read that amazing little book twice!  i admit, I was drawn to it because of its clever cover, never suspecting how touched I'd be by what was inside.  It is one of the few books that has stayed with me depsite several moves, i simply didn't want to part with it. The last time I read it was probably a year ago, but i still think of it everytime i hear "blackbird".
a quick read, and worth every minute.


----------



## EmuJenkins (Jun 18, 2005)

I must've missed something. Who is it by? I think I'll find it and read it.


----------



## Kay (Jun 20, 2005)

His name is Chbosky. I'm pretty sure that is how you spell it and i think his first name is Steven.  I got my copy at a hole-in-the-wall place, but I've seen it at borders so it shouldn't be hard to find.

Be sure to post when you've read it, i'd be interested in hearing if you agree with the rest of our glowing remarks.


----------



## mistress_batty (Jul 23, 2005)

I read this a few years ago when I was a junior in high school....there were a group of friends of mine that were gaga over it and got me hooked. I really enjoy it. 
   ^v^


----------



## gohn67 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just finished reading it a few days ago.  I was bit worried that it was associated with MTV.  I really enjoyed the book.  The characters are likeable and I wanted them to succeed.  I kind of groaned when the sister was pregrant though.   That made me think of soap operas.  And I hoped it wasn't going to take that turn.  Luckily it didn't but it seemed like they totally forgot about her being pregrant the rest of the way though.  You'd think they'd notice.  There were alot of beautifully written sentences also.  Great book.


----------

